# Kabelkanal verlegen



## cherry009 (5. Mai 2013)

Servus

Hoffe hier sind einige Heimwerker dabei die mir vielleicht ein oder zwei Ratschläge zum Thema Kabelkanal verlegen geben könnten.
Ich möchte gern einen Kanal von meinem Schreibtisch (PC) aus zum Sideboard (TV) legen.
Nur ist das Problem, das genau dazwischen die Balkontür ist. Für Unterputz oder unterm Laminat legen ist es leider schon zu spät. Auch möchte ich nicht die Scheuerleisten rausreißen um welche mit intrigierten Kanälen zu kaufen.
Der Türrahmen vom Balkon ist ca 2 Hoch und 1 Meter breit. Also müsste ich etwa 5 Meter mehr kabel kaufen. (HDMI Kabel,Tv Kabel, 5.1 Boxen Kabel)
Oder könnte man auch unten lang gehen? Man müsste dann im Bereich des Balkons so eine Art Trittleiste kaufen, worunter die Kabel liegen.
Bin für Ideen offen 
Hatte mir sowas in der Art vorgestellt Kabelkanal-18x18mm-reinweiß-mit-Deckel
Und sowas, falls ich unten lang gehen sollte, als Trittfläche
Kabelkanal halbrund

Hier noch 2 Bilder zur Anschauung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Mai 2013)

Also Kabelkanäle soweit in Ordnung. Ich würde aber erst mal die drei Kabel zusammen nehmen, die darin verlegt werden sollen und dann schauen ob man nicht noch was kleineres legen kann als 18x18. Bei mir habe ich z.B. nur 10x10. Sind aber auch nur zwei Netzwerkkabel (TV + PC). Je kleiner desto weniger fällt es auf. 
Oder man hat an der Wand z.B. gleich Scheuerleisten in denen ein Kabelkanal schon integriert ist. Das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------

